# Stinging Nettle-toxic to goats??



## MaryH (Feb 17, 2016)

Has anyone had issues w/Stinging Nettle affecting their goats? Several of my goats came down w/very bad diarrhea. Working w/my vet. Two are currently being treated, one is doing better. Lost one goat recently. The only thing different for the herd is one of the pastures is out of control w/stinging nettle. Shut the pasture down. Have burned the plants where I could safely and will try to kill w/the appropriate weed killer.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a lot of them but the goats don't touch them


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

From what i remember reading..maybe on here..there is a certain time while in bloom that goats willl eat them..i think that flowering time the needles fall off..which is natures way of giving way to bees to do their job...goats know and gobble them up...if i remember right..its safe for them ...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

But too much of anything new can upset the rumen


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine don't touch them till they dry out then they go crazy over them. But when I look at plant per goat they are really only getting 10-20 plants each so not a ton really


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Mine Eat them but have no issues


----------



## Pheenie (Aug 10, 2018)

Does anyone know why they eat them? I know pine is good for parasites, but any info on medicinal properties of nettles?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It is a very versatile herb for humans. Most importantly it is an anti inflammatory.
It is supposed to be used before flowering.
It is also useful to stimulate fermentation in compost.
“Since stinging nettles are rich in vitamins and iron they are a good remedy for anemia, while aiding blood circulation and acting as a stimulant. The plant leaves, as rich in protein as cttonseed meal, are good for animals too, though they will touch them only when mowed and dried. Horses improve in health and cows will give more and richer milk. When powdered nettle leaves are added to their mash, hens will lay more eggs, and the eggs will have a higher food value, chicks will grow faster and turkeys will fatten. Even the manure from nettle-fed animals is better than from others.” From Carrots love Tomatoes by Louise Riotte
My goats eat them when dried.


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner (Sep 26, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> It is a very versatile herb for humans. Most importantly it is an anti inflammatory.
> It is supposed to be used before flowering.
> It is also useful to stimulate fermentation in compost.
> “Since stinging nettles are rich in vitamins and iron they are a good remedy for anemia, while aiding blood circulation and acting as a stimulant. The plant leaves, as rich in protein as cttonseed meal, are good for animals too, though they will touch them only when mowed and dried. Horses improve in health and cows will give more and richer milk. When powdered nettle leaves are added to their mash, hens will lay more eggs, and the eggs will have a higher food value, chicks will grow faster and turkeys will fatten. Even the manure from nettle-fed animals is better than from others.” From Carrots love Tomatoes by Louise Riotte
> My goats eat them when dried.


I just fed dried stinging nettle to the goats and they gobbled them up!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> ” From Carrots love Tomatoes by Louise Riotte


I have this book, it's such an interesting compilation of companion plantings.


----------

